# Stink'n Mice die die die



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

I was searching for the controller cable for my fog machine when I noticed a hole in the plastic bag I stored a mache pumpkin in! DIE MICE DIE!!!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Gasp! Those bastards!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Little bastards!
At least they saved the face.
What can I say....you make delicious mache pumpkins.


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Those mice really went to town on your pumpkin! This requires for sure a swift retribution!:xbones:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They just wanted to add a touch of realistic natural damage


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Thats a bummer.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Gruesome up the back now with rotting innards and a small tea light style electric candle and make the most of the situation.

I always see thing such as this as an opportunity to add to a prop.

But then... kill every furry little creature that dares touch a prop!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

That's awful! I had that happen to my obelisk a few years ago. It forced me to sand it and repaint it to make it look like a chunk of the stone was missing.

Maybe you can make lemonade out of this by making it look like the pumpkin is rotted? Maybe put some seeds and stringy stuff out the back that looks like pumpkin guts?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Mice - so small yet so destructive.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Bad mice, bad bad mice!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I was expecting dead mouse carnage..not paper mache' carnage.


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

Example A of why I've spent a fortune on plastic tubs.


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

Haunted Bayou said:


> I was expecting dead mouse carnage..not paper mache' carnage.


Maybe....have to see what the traps produced.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I had a mousetastrophe a few years ago....even had a dead one, rotting onto one of my props (only a few days old, too...JUICY!). I **dread** unpacking my stuff from over the garage, as they always get into my stuff. I have almost everything in bins, but some is still in those huge ZipLoc bags, and when they pop open, meeces get in, but then can't get out. I FEEL YOUR PAIN!


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

Don't miss your perfect opportunity to put a little mouse prop in there, as you can't get any more realistic regarding the damage. Preferably a fat mouse. Or one wearing a little tool belt, as it likely used your prop to make itself a house.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^We did something like that when we harvested a pumpkin from our garden a few years ago and it was riddled with chew marks - stuck it on the porch and covered it with little rubber mice.


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

RWB said:


> Example A of why I've spent a fortune on plastic tubs.


We had mice gnaw through plastic tubs and when my hubby was in IRAQ he had mice gnaw through a metal box then through the soda cans stored inside.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

DreadKnightswife said:


> ...and when my hubby was in IRAQ he had mice gnaw through a metal box then through the soda cans stored inside.


Now those are some bad ass mice! Daammmnnn.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I've heard about mice being attracted to paper mache, but I've never seen it until now.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

At least it wasn't rats...our oh so kind neighbors gave us a few last year not only were they hard to get rid of, and not only did they chew up some of our stored stuff including the Halloween decorations, but that chewing noise they make as they chew through*everything* is just creepy...so glad we were able to get rid of them.


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

Those nasty mice!! 

Mice got the most of the tree my best friend made last year and her gnarly pumpkin where she had used paper mache. It is very heartbreaking to see. All my stuff had paper clay on it they left it alone. She's thinking of using paper clay on her tree when she repairs it. No guarentee but maybe worth a shot


----------

